# Heat pressing and T shirts



## stilltheguru (Sep 14, 2010)

What are the best heat pressers and t shirts to use for plastisol transfers in you guys opinion? All answers will def be appreciated


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

hotronix...


----------

